# Free DxO Optics Pro 8



## Perio (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello guys! DxO website offers everyone to get a DxO Optics Pro 8 license for free prior to January 31st, 2015. 

Here's the link to get the license.

http://www.dxo.com/intl/dphotographer


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just curious to know if anyone has compared the results obtained from this software to Canon's DPP with the DLO module?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Perio. 
Thanks for sharing this, I already have 9 but have two friends who can make use of this. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.

Considering it is free the ROI is pretty high.


----------



## Skatol (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Got one. Is this better than DPP for raw workflow. It definitely has lot more setting. Lens correction seems to be working fine with sigma 17-50.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 28, 2014)

Is anyone able to get this to work? I'm submitting the required information but the page simply reloads when I click "Submit".


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi J.R.
I did it the first night it was posted, got the emailed serial no but haven't tried to download the file yet! 

Cheers, Graham. 



J.R. said:


> Is anyone able to get this to work? I'm submitting the required information but the page simply reloads when I click "Submit".


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 28, 2014)

I have them all, topaz, Nik, DPP, DXO 9 and LR. I much prefer LR for everyday stuff, but when I have a very high iso image I process it with the DXO LR plugin. The user interface of DXO is very cumbersome compared to LR. I can t really see much of a difference, DXO looks like it can capture a bit more highlight detail and as said the NR on high iso images work well. For normal use it looks more 'digital' to me than LR..

But if its free, well then why not?


----------



## dppaskewitz (Oct 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi J.R.
> I did it the first night it was posted, got the emailed serial no but haven't tried to download the file yet!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Downloaded, installed and played with a bit. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 28, 2014)

Yay free stuff ;D
Thanks for the link, downloaded and installed without any issue.


----------



## Vivid Color (Oct 29, 2014)

Perio said:


> Hello guys! DxO website offers everyone to get a DxO Optics Pro 8 license for free prior to January 31st, 2015.
> 
> Here's the link to get the license.
> 
> http://www.dxo.com/intl/dphotographer



Thank you so much for sharing this link. I downloaded and installed the program this morning and it works like a charm.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine won't activate with the activation code. I get an error "DatabaseCannotBeOpened".

Edit: I tried repeatedly attempting to activate and even tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software. I encountered a variation of the error a few times, "DatabaseCannotBeOpenedShop". I'm not sure what "Shop" refers to.

The good news is that I found other instances on other forums of this happening with similar giveaway promotions. It seems that this error should resolve itself within a few hours or a day or so. It's most definitely on DxO's side from what I've read.

So, we just need to be patient it seems.


----------



## ifp (Oct 29, 2014)

The coupon code they offer up on the link gets DXO 9 Elite for $149 US. I bit, and now I get the same error that Mitch.Conner got when trying to activate. Very annoying, to say the least. Hopefully just a server crash and all will be well tomorrow.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 29, 2014)

Me too. Won't accept the activation code now. Maybe it was a limited time offer? Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks! I'll try installing it in the morning.

BTW should I be insulted that the "type the letters here" word was, "EFATTY"? Because I feel that I should be insulted. lol


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Mitch. 
I would take a guess that their server is seeing more traffic this week than for the last month or two! ;D Just needs time to catch up!

Cheers, Graham. 



Mitch.Conner said:


> Mine won't activate with the activation code. I get an error "DatabaseCannotBeOpened".
> 
> Edit: I tried repeatedly attempting to activate and even tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software. I encountered a variation of the error a few times, "DatabaseCannotBeOpenedShop". I'm not sure what "Shop" refers to.
> 
> ...


----------



## ifp (Oct 29, 2014)

Everything worked fine today. Thanks, Perio!


----------



## Skirball (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Considering it is free the ROI is pretty high.





ifp said:


> The coupon code they offer up on the link gets DXO 9 Elite for $149 US. I bit...



Heh.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Perio.


----------



## ifp (Oct 30, 2014)

Skirball said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Considering it is free the ROI is pretty high.
> ...



DXO 8 _is_ free. I think alongside that promotion, they have every right to try to sell their newer version to you. I bought DXO 9 because I wanted PRIME noise reduction. DXO 10 came out today, 1 day after my purchase, and the upgrade was free. I think their policy is anyone who purchased DXO 9 within the past month gets a free upgrade. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 30, 2014)

ifp said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



And I'm glad you're a happy camper, no offense was intended. But I thought it funny when I read AP's comment on it being free and the ROI, because the first thought that went through my head was 'well, they're hoping you like it, upgrade to the latest version, and stick with it for the foreseeable future". I simply found it amusing when you posted something along those lines a few posts later.


----------



## ifp (Oct 30, 2014)

Skirball said:


> And I'm glad you're a happy camper, no offense was intended. But I thought it funny when I read AP's comment on it being free and the ROI, because the first thought that went through my head was 'well, they're hoping you like it, upgrade to the latest version, and stick with it for the foreseeable future". I simply found it amusing when you posted something along those lines a few posts later.



You should probably be the one who's offended since I made the silly assumption about what you meant, I just assumed you were implying they were pulling a bait and switch or some such. Internet cynicism, y'know?

I had been planning on buying DXO 9 for a while anyway, then had decided to wait for 10 since I thought it would be soon. Then this deal came along, and $150 seemed too good to pass up. And it turns out I got 10 for that price. Well actually, it ended up being I got 10+ViewPoint 2.5 for $179. I guess maybe I am a sucker. 

Still a happy one though.

This one is ISO 12,800 from a 5D3 with a Tamron 150-600. PRIME does a very good job of removing noise without smearing detail. I'd say that 99% of the detail is still there, and the image looks way less noisy. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I recommend this free download to a couple of friends, with the warning that it was the bait on a fishing hook hoping that they would like it and upgrade! They both downloaded but I have not heard back from them yet. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 31, 2014)

Same error so far. Been almost 48 hours and I'm unable to activate. Maybe I'll just "try" for the moment so I can at least use the software.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 31, 2014)

YEs, I'm also getting the same error.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 31, 2014)

I checked out their demonstration at PhotoPlus this morning, totally impressed and I'm going to purchase 9 tomorrow at B&H.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 31, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I checked out their demonstration at PhotoPlus this morning, totally impressed and I'm going to purchase 9 tomorrow at B&H.



I thought I saw on this forum that 10 came out today. Might want to get that instead of 9 if you like it.

I don't know if I like it because of this activation issue.

I probably will, but it's a shame that it doesn't come with the Lightroom plug in to see how it would fit into my work flow.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 31, 2014)

If you're having trouble with the activation - try in the morning. I haven't had luck and had been getting the database error in the evenings (USA Central time zone) but this morning it punched right through. Guess their license server has a backlog by that time of day or something.


----------



## DARSON (Nov 1, 2014)

Perio said:


> Hello guys! DxO website offers everyone to get a DxO Optics Pro 8 license for free prior to January 31st, 2015.
> 
> Here's the link to get the license.
> 
> http://www.dxo.com/intl/dphotographer


I'm trying to access this link. 
After transfer to web page I saw message that page will available on 31st of October. Now it shows that web page is under maintenance and will available on 4th of November
Anyone has same experience????


----------



## lintoni (Nov 1, 2014)

DARSON said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys! DxO website offers everyone to get a DxO Optics Pro 8 license for free prior to January 31st, 2015.
> ...


Yes. Don't worry, DXO aren't messing with you personally!


----------



## zim (Nov 1, 2014)

ifp said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm glad you're a happy camper, no offense was intended. But I thought it funny when I read AP's comment on it being free and the ROI, because the first thought that went through my head was 'well, they're hoping you like it, upgrade to the latest version, and stick with it for the foreseeable future". I simply found it amusing when you posted something along those lines a few posts later.
> ...



+1 PRIME is what it's all about, great pic. Does 8 have prime though? If not, I'm not sure there is any point in using it over ACR DPP etc.
10 is faster than 9 so that + other improvements are worth the upgrade imo although I'm not seeing any obvious improvement in the actual prime result.

Regards


----------



## lintoni (Nov 1, 2014)

zim said:


> ifp said:
> 
> 
> > Skirball said:
> ...


No.


----------



## DARSON (Nov 1, 2014)

lintoni said:


> DARSON said:
> 
> 
> > Perio said:
> ...


So now We should patiently wait till 4th of Nov.
Hopefully it will work this time


----------



## Perio (Nov 4, 2014)

DARSON said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > DARSON said:
> ...



The link is already active, so go ahead


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 5, 2014)

Sportsgal501 said:


> I checked out their demonstration at PhotoPlus this morning, totally impressed and I'm going to purchase 9 tomorrow at B&H.



I agree, the DXO demo at photo plus expo was very impressive. And the young man demoing it was very nice and patient in answering all of my questions. He also said the free version was upgradable. This is not what the website says and the rep did backpedal when I mentioned the statement on the website. But who knows? My point being, that if you have the free version 8, and want to get the new version 10, it may be worth seeing if you get it via the upgrade route. I have not tried this myself but I may in the future.


----------

